
Show HN: SoundBite – A time traveling note taking app - DanielDavid
https://www.mysoundbite.co?hn
======
raleighm
Very smart idea. I use RecUp (was DropVox) a ton - mostly to capture nice
moments or sounds (not meetings). I record speculatively - I think/hope nice
audio is coming, so I press record. Sometimes I'm right, often I'm wrong. When
I listen later it often takes a few listens to recall what I was trying to
record. Looking forward to trying this.

~~~
raleighm
Having now fiddled with it a bit, here a few comments:

Double-tap didn't seem to work for me.

In the "Saving..." alert I recommend indicating how much time is being saved
(e.g., "Saving last 10 secs")

I recommend including the past ten or twenty seconds in with the real-time
recording. Usually there will be some trigger that makes one want to start
recording in real time, so would be good for that to be included.

My particular use-case is what I described above: audio mementos. For example,
recording a speech the principal gave to new students on my daughter's first
day of elementary school, or a ridiculously funny impression my son does. I
want those as mp3 files in Dropbox. That's a feature I'm willing to pay for,
as I did w/ RecUp.

I'm curious about the "sign in" option on your site. Is the idea to sync
notes?

------
wingerlang
Nice landing page

